
Next-generation Web apps with full stack JavaScript - Garbage
http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/07/next-generation-web-apps-with-full-stack-javascript.html
======
poseid
The JavaScript syntax is easy to get started, and provides many ideas that are
not or poorly available in other programming languages. I think, it is not a
coincidence that we see this language in a number of different realms today.
This is also an interesting read: [http://www.2ality.com/2014/07/stages-of-
js.html](http://www.2ality.com/2014/07/stages-of-js.html)

